# Furry Women..



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.

So.. what's the deal, are women furrier nowadays?

If so why.. the Pill maybe?


----------



## Lisa4Catholics (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> 
> So.. what's the deal, are women furrier nowadays?
> 
> If so why.. the Pill maybe?


Yes the pill does mess with your natural hormones and meat products, the majority, also have hormones in it so it cam throw of the estrogen, progesterone balance.


----------



## jillian (Feb 10, 2011)

yet another weird, creepy, misogynist thread from the lumpster...


----------



## daveman (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, you know what they say:  Hell hath no scorn like that of a furry woman.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> ...



My wife has never taken the pill, (please..) don't tell her I said this but she does have some peach fuzz..

Sometimes.. I just can't believe what you Gals go through.. it looks like torture..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

jillian said:


> yet another weird, creepy, misogynist thread from the lumpster...



Jillian.. Frequently, you're just mean for no reason at all...

I recommend you put me on ignore, I'd appreciate it...


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> 
> So.. what's the deal, are women furrier nowadays?
> 
> If so why.. the Pill maybe?



Women have less testosterone than men, thus less hair. But we still don't like it because men accuse us of being furry.

Hair is what protects the largest organ--the skin--from potential damage from foreign objects and critters, which is why cavemen were extremely furry. If they weren't, they would have been scratched by vegetation and attacked by bugs even more. Lesson over.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 10, 2011)

jillian said:


> yet another weird, creepy, misogynist thread from the lumpster...


Yeah...wtf?


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 10, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Hair is what protects the largest organ--the skin--from potential damage from foreign objects and critters, which is why cavemen were extremely furry. If they weren't, they would have been scratched by vegetation and attacked by bugs even more. Lesson over.



True on the history lesson. However, we are no longer the neanderthals who required that much hair to protect our bodies from the natural world around us. Therefore, the vast majority of the hair on the human body has become largely unnecessary due to clothing, changes in society, etc....

Now, the the OP's original topic....

Just as being "plump" and having the most fair-skinned complexion was the height of beauty during the middle ages, being as hairless as possible has now become the height of beauty "standards". Largely for the same reason. 

Being "plump" and of fair complexion in the Middle Ages were signs that one had the means to eat often and in great quantity. Being fair-skinned meant you were of sufficient means that you weren't out constantly toiling under the oppressive sun all day working. Likewise, hair removal can be a costly and time consuming process. It is something that must be maintained regularly for most people. Therefore, having the time, interest, and money to be able to upkeep one's appearance in as hairless a fashion as possible shows a certain implied higher level of "class" and "distinction" in today's society.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> 
> So.. what's the deal, are women furrier nowadays?
> 
> If so why.. the Pill maybe?



So are you saying you like furry women?


----------



## Lisa4Catholics (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Yeah it is, hot wax


----------



## jillian (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > yet another weird, creepy, misogynist thread from the lumpster...
> ...



*sniff* poor baby.

maybe you should just try not posting weird misogynist stuff if you have a problem with being called on it.  I'd recommend it and I know WE'D appreciate it.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Hair is what protects the largest organ--the skin--from potential damage from foreign objects and critters, which is why cavemen were extremely furry. If they weren't, they would have been scratched by vegetation and attacked by bugs even more. Lesson over.
> ...



A very inteluatiaul response. 

How about the simple answer: It feels better.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> ...



Ah.. I like my wife just the way she is..

I do find dark mustaches on women distracting...


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> How about the simple answer: It feels better.



See, that depends on whose viewpoint you're looking at it from. Honestly most guys are NOT looking at it from the standpoint of whether or not it's more comfortable for the woman. They may be looking at it from the standpoint of their own comfort, but hers really doesn't play into the equation.


----------



## Anguille (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> 
> So.. what's the deal, are women furrier nowadays?
> 
> If so why.. the Pill maybe?


 I don't think women are furrier than they've ever been. It's just that the beauty industry has hit opon another way to make women feel insecure about their looks so they can make money selling them their products.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 10, 2011)

The way I look at it is this. Women have steps that we can take - if we choose to - to improve on our physical appearance. Men, on the other hand.... well.... if they're ugly, they're ugly for life.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 10, 2011)

Ravi said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > yet another weird, creepy, misogynist thread from the lumpster...
> ...



^^^^ I would like to know the answer to that too. 

Lump, what is it with your obsessively misogynistic shit?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



This misogynist bullshit charge bugs me... I love the Ladies...I have a wife and 3 beautiful daughters..sheez 

I was watching an infomercial on laser hair removal (I don't know why.. ah.. the TV remote was across the room), it's obviously an issue, so I posted a message. I had no intention at misogyny, just opening up the issue for discussion..


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 10, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Men, on the other hand.... well.... if they're ugly, they're ugly for life.



CG, yep.... and trust me you women are none too quiet about letting us know about it either.

I have a full facial birthmark. For the untrained that means the skin on my face, from ear to ear and from the corners of my lips up over the crown of my head is a burgundy/maroon color. It always has been and always will be.

To say that it has been one of the foremost impediments to my relationship life would be something of an understatement. I'll leave you folks with but one example.....

Back about a decade and a half ago I was set up on a blind date by a co-worker of mine who informed me that she had been very open and honest about my appearance and that my date-to-be had no problem with it. When I arrived at the door of this date's condo, she looked me up and down (I was dressed quite nicely), the proceeded to tell me "I would rather date and mate with my DOG than someone who looks like YOU!!!" before slamming the door in my face.

So please don't tell me that it's only men who care about the appearance of the people around them.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Men, on the other hand.... well.... if they're ugly, they're ugly for life.
> ...


Sounds like a total bitch to me,be thankful she did not go, how would you deal with her attitude all the time.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > How about the simple answer: It feels better.
> ...





Oh i know that  You should see mens faces when you even suggest they shave their dick and balls.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Men, on the other hand.... well.... if they're ugly, they're ugly for life.
> ...





Sorry about that.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Men, on the other hand.... well.... if they're ugly, they're ugly for life.
> ...






  That's terrible!  Your "friend" set you up on a blind date with a real jerk!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Well.. this is my reaction.......


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Not every guy has a problem with that.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 10, 2011)

Hair on a woman's ankles helps to hold up her socks...  I think?


----------



## Valerie (Feb 10, 2011)

Anguille said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> ...






Yes, and it also cracks me up how many woman are now buying electric hair straighteners instead of electric hair curlers.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 10, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Years ago, when I was in the Navy, in the early days when I was a ward corpsman, we had a patient - a very nice young man - who had been in a terrible auto accident that left his face a total mess.  On top of all the cuts, lumps, etc., battery acid had leaked onto his face as he lay unconscious underneath his car.  He was a real mess both physically and to a degree mentally.  It was hard for him to accept his new appearance.  He was a patient of ours on the Ward for well over 6 months and I tell you, a nicer guy you'd never want to meet.  I was transferred before he was discharged as a patient but I heard through the grapevine that he began dating a corps wave and they had become engaged.  Handsome looks, and female beauty are both nice things to have if you are that lucky but it isn't necessary to get on in life.  The real beauty of a person lies beneath the skin.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 10, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Anachronism said:
> ...





Absolutely, Count Draculaaaa...(sorry cracks me up too much to resist) 



Obviously judging someone solely on their looks is quite shallow but still you can't blame people for being superficially attracted to good looking people either...It's only natural.  

I just can't imagine having the heart to slam the door in a guys face like that...I mean is it really so difficult to just be kind to someone and look beneath the surface?

Anachronisms blind date sounds like a heartless wench.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



When women started poking needles in their faces ....... WoW.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...





  Speaking of poking...I almost didn't recognize you with that avatar!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



I change my avatar frequently... I'm not sure I like this one...


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Well? There's your answer, just as I said. Men don't like hair on women, period. Don't we always bow to your wants and needs?


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 10, 2011)

California Girl said:


> The way I look at it is this. Women have steps that we can take - if we choose to - to improve on our physical appearance. Men, on the other hand.... well.... if they're ugly, they're ugly for life.



Speaking of hair, though, if a man has a face that stops trains, he can always grow a beard and cover it up. That's so not fair.


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 10, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Well actually, I never would have known there's some contraption out there with some kind of spring action. You see I have this big clump of wiry hair right at the base of my spine that I can't reach, and... 











I'M JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > yet another weird, creepy, misogynist thread from the lumpster...
> ...



What's weird and creepy is the obsessed way she follows you around and hangs on your every word and move Lumps.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yes, they are electric and pull the hair out by the roots (and it doesn't grow back for quite awhile).  Can't remember what they are called, but one of my cousins has one and she loves it.  Sounds like torture to me...but beauty is pain.  Or so my mother always said


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 10, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Anachronism said:
> ...



I'm surprised no one has yet mentioned the debate over dedication of a building in Fort Wayne to Harry Baals.

Harry Baals building unlikely | The Journal Gazette | Fort Wayne, IN


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2011)

jillian said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Who cares what you would "recommend"... are you the new hall monitor now?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

Shadow said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




They are called epilators. Mechanical plucking machines.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> 
> So.. what's the deal, are women furrier nowadays?
> 
> If so why.. the Pill maybe?




Global warming has consequences...oops, I mean climate change.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I've always heard that women dress for other women.. a competitive thing I'm guessing..

If that is (?) true, wouldn't it be the same for the rest of the ..ah.. Gal stuff..?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

So ya got me thinking too lumpy.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



It's entertaining and she brings puppets...


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



But the competition is still all about _DA MAN!!!_ When I was in high school, you hung out with someone uglier/fatter than you so _you_ looked pretty good, by comparison. Same with clothes. Gotta look better than your closest competition, even if she's your best friend, cuz you never know what's just around the corner.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



The other Gal stuff??  Have you read some of the comments on the boards from the men concerning womens looks,bodies etc.  Most of them expect women to look and be damn near perfect.  Nope... I don't agree that women just dress or groom themselves a certain way for other women. Some might do it for themselves (as a feel good tool)...but most do it for the men in their lives or to attract men in general.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...




I'm glad I'm a Guy...  this Gal stuff is too confusing and far to much work..


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Being curious and asking questions about why women do the things they do is not misogynistic.  Women tend to do some kooky stuff to look good.  Whoever thought hot wax was a good idea to remove hair for example?

I tried some just on my eyebrows once...never again.  That shit hurts bad!!...and I just don't need to impress the men that badly (sorry)...love me...love my bushy eyebrows


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 10, 2011)

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Sounds like a total bitch to me,be thankful she did not go, how would you deal with her attitude all the time.



True, and I did go on to have a very nice night on my own, but when you're not exactly beating women off with a stick, even the dates that end.... "Dear Lord, I don't ever want to see you again!!" have a certain appeal to them.



syrenn said:


> Oh i know that  You should see mens faces when you even suggest they shave their dick and balls.



THAT has a lot to do with the fact that you ladies are taught about shaving your legs and other areas at a young age. As you grow up it kind of becomes an expected routine. For guys, that's just not the case. Therefore the idea of having sharp objects around certain anatomical areas just does not make us very happy.



Valerie said:


> That's terrible!  Your "friend" set you up on a blind date with a real jerk!



Co-worker, but I get your point. My co-worker was shocked and completely appolgetic about it the next morning at work. I don't think that she had any idea the date would turn out like that.



Valerie said:


> Obviously judging someone solely on their looks is quite shallow but still you can't blame people for being superficially attracted to good looking people either...It's only natural.
> 
> I just can't imagine having the heart to slam the door in a guys face like that...I mean is it really so difficult to just be kind to someone and look beneath the surface?
> 
> Anachronisms blind date sounds like a heartless wench.



It's natural, but so often it ends up being the ones who complain about everyone else judging their looks who end up being the most judgemental themselves. I like to think I'm an intelligent, articulate, fun, and entertaining guy. I will admit to having a handful of unpleasant personality traits as well; but it seems like so much of a lost cause to even get a date that I spent basically the first half of my 30's not even trying. Now as I re-enter the dating field at age 36, it's even worse than it was 5-10 years ago. As soon as they see the photo, the interest dies.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



... I wouldn't change a thing about you.. Sweets..


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh i know that  You should see mens faces when you even suggest they shave their dick and balls.
> ...



 oh come on!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 10, 2011)

jillian said:


> yet another weird, creepy, misogynist thread from the lumpster...



This is my first.  



It sucks, the amount if stuff you miss out on when you take time off the board


----------



## daveman (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Hi.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 10, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> ...



If honest opinions are actually being solicited here, this average Joe likes a little fur, ass-u-me-ing it's in all the right places


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Freedom to choose  Rcks!


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> oh come on!



I'm totally serious. You ladies are using straight razors on your legs and armpits before most guys ever even consider the need to potentially shave their faces. In some cases several years before we do that. Like almost anything else, the younger one starts doing something the more accustomed they become to it. By the time most guys start shaving the simple idea of taking a razor down around that area for most guys is almost unthinkable. We know what it feels like to get kicked/punched there. We don't want to think about what a cut down there would feel like.

Due to my birthmark I have to use an electric razor on my face, so I'm a little less resistant to using something to "trim the hedges" as it were. Not a total shaving though.


----------



## daveman (Feb 10, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


A guy who expects his women to look like centerfolds is going to be disappointed; and if he falls for someone more normal-looking, he's going to be dissatisfied, and she's going to be frustrated that she can't live up to his expectations.

Me, I try to find something I like about every woman I see.  Skinny, fat, tall, short, pale, dark, whatever.

I just love women.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 10, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



A voice from the shadows in the corner growls, "not always and never enough."  Ja, we guys are very, very physical and visual.  We don't think at first normally, simply react to what we see and smell and feel.  That's why we are slaves for love.  And my valentine tells me that the girls play to that in guys, play very hard.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > How about the simple answer: It feels better.
> ...



Why would _any_one stay in a relationship like THAT in America?!?


----------



## daveman (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > oh come on!
> ...


It's really not bad. If you use a woman's razor, there's nothing to it.

What drove me crazy at first was the stubble.  Now it doesn't bother me.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > oh come on!
> ...



Trust me i understand what you are saying. I just like the idea of giving as good as you get/want.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 10, 2011)

Anguille said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> ...



There is a LOT of truth to that, but choice still rocks - if a female of the species WANTS to spend the time and money on herself for potions and such, why not?


This average Joe does stuff just because it makes me feel pretty, why shouldn't the girls have that right?​


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 10, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Keep talking like that and I will want to bite your neck...


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Meet him at the door in a thong and offer to do it for him.

Ya gotta SELL it in America!​


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



So.. you like to feel pretty Joe?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



The *BEST* thing about being a guy?!?










You don't have to date men.


(   Don't tell Charlie! )


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 10, 2011)

daveman said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



  To momma's little bastards of the female persuasion!

Nothin' but love, ladies!  Nothin' but love.​


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 10, 2011)

California Girl said:


> The way I look at it is this. Women have steps that we can take - if we choose to - to improve on our physical appearance. Men, on the other hand.... well.... if they're ugly, they're ugly for life.



But if he is ugly and rich, hot women will still bonk him. If she is ugly and rich, good looking guys won't...


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...




Sometimes, my friend.  Sometimes I really do.  

Ain't life grand?


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Trust me i understand what you are saying. I just like the idea of giving as good as you get/want.



It's a nice idea, but it's also one of the things that I think causes a lot of our issues in modern relationships. We have come to a point where we expect that "Equal" and "Same" actually have identical meanings, when they don't. We have lost the vision that two quarters have an equal value to five dimes without being the same coins. Men and women were never intended to be the SAME. We have always been intended to be Yin and Yang, Heads and Tails.... two separate and different halves that combine to form one complete entity.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me i understand what you are saying. I just like the idea of giving as good as you get/want.
> ...




Let me put it this way then. If men think its fine to ask/expect,want a woman to shave knowing what nicks and cuts feel like...but are horrified to do it themselves..... someone in the relationship is an insensitive bastard


----------



## daveman (Feb 10, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Shadow said:
> ...


----------



## daveman (Feb 10, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > The way I look at it is this. Women have steps that we can take - if we choose to - to improve on our physical appearance. Men, on the other hand.... well.... if they're ugly, they're ugly for life.
> ...


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Let me put it this way then. If men think its fine to ask/expect,want a woman to shave knowing what nicks and cuts feel like...but are horrified to do it themselves..... someone in the relationship is an insensitive bastard



"Insensitive Bastard" are probably the two most common words used to describe the vast majority of Men in the world. 

Honestly, as I said, I have no issue with triming the hedges, but I don't believe I could ever go to the length of fully shaving what's down there. Then again, as I mentioned earlier, I can't and don't use a straight or safety razor on my face either. 

It's just one of those topics that every two people in a relationship really need to work out for themselves. I know what I like the women in my life to do and what I'm willing to do myself. That's definitely NOT a first date topic, though.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Let me put it this way then. If men think its fine to ask/expect,want a woman to shave knowing what nicks and cuts feel like...but are horrified to do it themselves..... someone in the relationship is an insensitive bastard
> ...





Ok...how about arm pits and legs since you seem to be a bit touchy about the other areas.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Ok...how about arm pits and legs since you seem to be a bit touchy about the other areas.



Hey, I've said that I'm more than willing to trim down there. Shaving would require some significant incentive as well as assistance.

Armpits and legs?.... Unless I get to a point where I'm swimming, biking or running on a truly competitive level, probably not. Then again, the shaving of those areas is not generally standard practice for American males (and definitely isn't for Europeans) even though it is for American women. Men are expected to be a little hairy. Women, not so much. Just one of the reasons that I prefer to cuddle up with a woman in my bed rather than another man.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...how about arm pits and legs since you seem to be a bit touchy about the other areas.
> ...




Do you at least see what i am trying to say? Sheesh you're a tough nut.  (  no pun intended)


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Do you at least see what i am trying to say? Sheesh you're a tough nut.  (  no pun intended)



I understand what you're saying, syrenn; and I even agree with it to a certain degree. Though I think it would be more realistic to compare a woman's unshaved legs and armpits to an overgrown or unruly beard/moustache on a guy. There are just certain parts of a man's body where hair is just a natural occurance and society doesn't really complain about it. The same cannot necessarily be said for a woman's body. 

Is it Fair? Probably not. Neither is life in general. I would like to think that as a guy I am sensitive to and remember to be thankful for the amount of time that any woman in my life puts into making herself look even more attractive to me than she always does just by being herself. Whether it's through shaving, wearing uncomfortable footwear, makeup, doing her hair, etc... I would also like to think that if she wanted me to do something to make myself more attractive, that I would do it as well. Well, maybe except for the bag over my head that's been suggested more than once. However, physical appearance is something that our society pays more attention to in women than in men. Just a fact of life.

BTW - A "nut" is one of the nicer things I've been called in the last couple of weeks. Oh, and you have a PM waiting for you.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me i understand what you are saying. I just like the idea of giving as good as you get/want.
> ...



I agree, men and women don't view sex the same way.  Women are not as visual as men are in regard to sex.  Some men view the saving ritual for women as part of foreplay.  I don't see how it really matters to a woman if a man's privates are clean shaven or not,other than as some form of payback. 

Most women view sex emotionally and just need to feel close to their partner,which is why they don't always need to make love,but are just as happy with cuddling sometimes.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Do you at least see what i am trying to say? Sheesh you're a tough nut.  (  no pun intended)
> ...




Fair enough. All if have to say is that i have snuggled up to mens chests with and without hair....  and smooth and soft is MUCH better!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...how about arm pits and legs since you seem to be a bit touchy about the other areas.
> ...



I think you hit on something here...Men *are* expected to be a little hairy.  I think when you see women trying to push traditionally female roles on men (like shaving legs,arm pits,privates etc),it's because they are a little resentful that men have had more sexual freedom in the past...and less sexual taboo's and limitations than women.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 10, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I agree, men and women don't view sex the same way.  Women are not as visual as men are in regard to sex.  Some men view the shaving ritual for women as part of foreplay.  I don't see how it really matters to a woman if a man's privates are clean shaven or not, other than as some form of payback.
> 
> Most women view sex emotionally and just need to feel close to their partner,which is why they don't always need to make love,but are just as happy with cuddling sometimes.



You're definitely onto something there, Shadow. I'm not so sure most guys see it as part of foreplay so much as they see it as something that a woman does because she knows the man in her life likes it. A reminder that she does actually care about what he likes and wants. 

I find that a lot of women tend to react negatively to men who view sex emotionally instead of just physically. I'm not sure if it's just because there aren't many of us or if there's something else behind it.



syrenn said:


> Fair enough. All if have to say is that i have snuggled up to mens chests with and without hair....  and smooth and soft is MUCH better!



See, most of the women I know would vehimently disagree with you on that particular topic, syrenn. 



Shadow said:


> I think you hit on something here...Men *are* expected to be a little hairy.  I think when you see women trying to push traditionally female roles on men (like shaving legs,arm pits,privates etc),it's because they are a little resentful that men have had more sexual freedom in the past...and less sexual taboo's and limitations than women.



Again, I think you're definitely onto something there, Shadow. It seems to go back to the idea that there are certain people these days who just don't like the fact that men and women are different creatures. Sad to see that people can't accept the differences, but all too true, as I think all of us realize.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2011)

daveman said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


.

Yes, they are going to be disappointed.  In real life us women don't get the benefit of airbrushing...what you see is what you get. 

But women do spend millions buying beauty products,the lastest fashions and going on crash diets for a reason. To look good for men.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes.. yes.. more furry women..


----------



## daveman (Feb 10, 2011)

Shadow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Shadow said:
> ...


Well, depends on the man.  To me, my wife is just as beautiful and sexy first thing in the morning as she is when she's spent an hour getting dolled up.  And I tell her, too.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

daveman said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

daveman said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Yup.. we're the lucky ones...

 You big lug...


----------



## daveman (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Shadow said:
> ...


----------



## daveman (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Shadow said:
> ...


  I tell myself that every day.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

daveman said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Same here.. life is grand..


----------



## daveman (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Ain't it just?


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Ignore them Lumpy. They're on the rag or something.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



What are the odds of an apology, ya think....


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



LMAO--zero--when they get started on the gang banging it's time to hit the ignore button.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 10, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


----------



## Valerie (Feb 10, 2011)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


----------



## Valerie (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> This misogynist bullshit charge bugs me... I love the Ladies...





Couldn't POSSIBLY be all those threads you start about bitches or anything.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > This misogynist bullshit charge bugs me... I love the Ladies...
> ...



1....thread about A bitch....and you obviously cherish that thread..

Heck.. you should be thanking me....


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> 
> So.. what's the deal, are women furrier nowadays?
> 
> If so why.. the Pill maybe?



No, we're not "furrier" just less money in our pockets for paying the "expensive" way out.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 10, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Sage guidance .. Dr. Dilloduck..


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 10, 2011)

daveman said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Does yours give you that dead-pan look that screams "how in the HELL can you be interested in _that_ when my hair looks like this and my breath is like yours?!?"

Mine does.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 10, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Before deciding..... ask yourself, "Is anyone really going to care in 100 years?"


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 10, 2011)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




THAT was a quick draw to mortal combat 

Something vexes thee?


----------



## Luissa (Feb 11, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



What can I say, I am on the  rag.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 11, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...






   Just 1....Selective memory, my dear...? 







I wasn't even talking about that one about the lady in the grocery store!  




http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/154065-gettin-bitchy.html#post3290891


http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/149805-when-ladies-attack.html#post3185854


http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/144932-bitchy-test-plus.html#post3048711


http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/143986-naughty-or-nice-gals.html#post3025150


http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/91774-most-brutal-broad-on-usmb.html#post1622855


http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/142571-fat-asses.html#post2989146


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/128915-the-perfect-woman.html#post2619386


http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/91930-a-case-of-the-uglies.html#post1627356


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/137857-for-the-ladies.html#post2864467


http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/137582-mama-grizzlies-open-season.html#post2856058


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/107271-ladies-off-with-the-pants.html#post2049295


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/105337-women-defined.html#post2003083

http://www.usmessageboard.com/health-and-lifestyle/130734-palin-owns-womens-rights.html#post2672901


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/120927-malice-and-spite.html#post2404605


http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/119456-fat-ass-bitches.html#post2366274

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/119752-the-gals-declare-war.html#post2373524


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/113850-top-dominatrix-of-the-usmb.html#post2220845


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/110690-angry-women.html#post2135219


 http://www.usmessageboard.com/echo-zulus-rep-fest-zone/100563-neg-rep-shrew.html#post1883469 


 http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/100697-bitch.html#post1886841 



and more...............


----------



## Ravi (Feb 11, 2011)

Silly Val. We force him into doing these things, don't you know?


----------



## daveman (Feb 11, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Shadow said:
> ...


  Yeah, but it doesn't make me not interested.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Silly Val. We force him into doing these things, don't you know?





Shouldn't one of the ladies start a thread titled "When Lumpy Attacks" ?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2011)

Was I the only one who, when reading the thread title, expected something about women dressed in animal costumes?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Well now.. this is embarrassing.....

Gee, thanks Val...

Ah.. let me think.. 

Surely... my titles betray the true love and respect I have for the finer sex.

There is no doubt in my mind that I have always treated the Ladies on board here with the respect they deserve. I rarely use profanity. I honor the great contributions women have freely given to my life and overall I love the ladies here and in real life..


----------



## jillian (Feb 11, 2011)

your titles represent your total and complete disdain for women.

you can be contemptuous without cussing.

i'm sure it gets you rep from the other misogynists, though.


after all, isn't that the point?


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> 
> So.. what's the deal, are women furrier nowadays?
> 
> If so why.. the Pill maybe?



Men just got tired of using dental floss afterward.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 11, 2011)

jillian said:


> your titles represent your total and complete disdain for women.
> 
> you can be contemptuous without cussing.
> 
> ...



We obviously disagree... 

Also.. You seem far more concerned with My rep than I do...

When I started here and found myself in the red for at least the first six weeks (thank you Jillian) just getting to zero did seem to mean a lot, now.. not so much, rep seems more like a silly joke..My goal was to reach 300 and I've done that. I could move on or not.

I certainly appreciate most of the members on this Board and would definitely miss there friendships, I suppose that's what keeps me around..

As to you Jillian... You demand introspective thought from others but seemingly lack that ability yourself...I wish we could just move along and avoid each other...I've tried to do otherwise but the price is beyond reason..


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 11, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > your titles represent your total and complete disdain for women.
> ...




Geeeeeeeeeeez!!!

Get a room already you two!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 11, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I see all these adds for hair removal for the ladies.. wax, laser, ripping them out with some electric spring thingy (looks like torture)..etc.
> ...



What's the last sound a pubic hair hears before it hits the floor?















"Patooie!"


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 11, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Grump would kill them.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Happy MoonDay.  Did you chart it on the calendar?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 11, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



*Both* of them?  Why?!?


----------

